# TFP Ramen Recipe Book Project



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

Let's make a book! 

Ramen is easy enough to fix and a lot of people have their own spin on it.

Come up with a recipe and photo using instant ramen and post up a photo or a link to the photo that's 1600 pixels on the long side.

Only post the photo and recipe if you want it added to a book. I'll take the first 30 photos and recipes, compile them into a book and post it up for purchase by the people who contributed. It will be sold at cost and will only be available to the contributors. I'm thinking of limiting it to 2 per person so that no one is making profit off of others' photography.

I'll also post a release that says what the photo are to be used for and are not to be sold for a profit so contributors can sleep better at night.

Get to it!


----------



## filmshooter (Oct 8, 2010)

What a great idea! I may have to fix some of that ramen I have in the kitchen! =D


----------

